# Wheel Repair



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone have any clues as to how much repair is going to run me per rim? I have 4 stock 18's that were from a 2006 GTO that was totalled. They look pretty rough. I'll try to throw some pictures on if I get time. Alos if there any good recomendation of places to get this work done please let me know, I live in Bloomington, Indiana. Thanks guys.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

weldcraftwheels is in Plymouth Michigan but they do awesome work. I got my stock back wheels widened there


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Weldcraft is where I was going to send mine widened and refinished due to some minor curbing. If you email them pics of your wheels they will give you an estimate based off detailed picks before you send the wheels.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey thanks guys! I'm not sure if I want to re-sale them and just wait or go ahead and do it. Got a lot going on right now and I'm not gonna be around home to drive it soon so just thinking since they've just been sitting in the garage collecting dust. 
Two are fairly rough and 2 anren't bad at all. How much could one reasonably get for those u think? I have 2 new kuhmo tires on two of them also.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can buy referbished 18s for under $200 any day of the week online... so I would say less then that without tires.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> You can buy referbished 18s for under $200 any day of the week online... so I would say less then that without tires.


Think $500 is reasonable with everything or you think that'd be too much? I guess I might take some pictures of them and see what I can get.


----------

